# Revier Freudenau



## Isfandiar (20. November 2005)

Hallo an die Wiener Angler-Gemeinde  #h 

also, auf der suche nach einem geeigneten Jahreskarten-Revier für nächstes Jahr, ist uns heute das Revier Freudenau, rechtes Ufer aufgefallen. Wir haben es uns auch gleich angesehen und vor allem der Donaukanal-Bereich hat uns gut gefallen. 
Nun, meine Frage wäre, ob jemand das Gebiet dort schon mal beangelt hat, und uns etwas dazu sagen kann. Ist es ein empfehlenswertes Revier, oder sollten wir uns vielleicht noch etwas umschauen? Außerdem hatte der Kanal heute eine etwas stärkere Strömung, ist das immer so in dem Bereich? Und hat man in dem Revier auch Chancen auf Karpfen, bzw. wo sollte man sie am ehesten „suchen“? Meine letzte Frage wäre, ob man im Kanal und im Hafen auch ganzjährig Spinnfischen darf, oder ob das nur für die Donau selbst gilt?
Also, wir haben erst letztes Jahr begonnen die Wiener Reviere für ein paar Tage zu beangeln, aber von denen auch nur den Kuchelauer Hafen  und den Hafen Albern, und da wir uns etwas in die Materie vertiefen wollen, soll für 2006 eine Jahreskarte her, und deshalb hoffe ich, ihr verzeiht mir die vielen wirren Fragen. |rolleyes 

Allerbesten Dank im Voraus,
Isfandiar


----------



## Fabio (21. November 2005)

*AW: Revier Freudenau*

Hallo!

Das rechte Ufer ist ein nicht ganz so einfaches revier, die relativ starke strömung von donaukanal und donau sind doch unangenehm, dem Winterhafen Fische zu entlocken, schwer aber sicher gut möglich.Kommt darauf an, was du fangen willst.Habe ein bild von einem 20kilo Karpfen aus dem Winterhafen gesehen, frag mich nicht, wie man dort sowas fängt^^Ganzjährig Spinnangeln darfst du nur im Donauhauptstrom und Kanal, im Winterhafen und Auslauf ab ich glaube 1.6? 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein kleines bisschen helfen
lg Fabio


----------



## Isfandiar (22. November 2005)

*AW: Revier Freudenau*

besten Dank Fabio, du hast mir sogar sehr geholfen. #6 
Naja "spezialisiert" haben wir uns eigentlich nicht auf einen Fisch oder eine Methode, momentan versuchen wir etwas von allem.
Das Problem dort ist eben die Strömung, es wäre mehr oder weniger auch das erste mal direkt an der Strömung für uns, da wir sonst eigentlich immer ruhige Bereiche, bzw teiche gesucht haben(deshalb auch dieses Revier, wir dachten wir können schlimmstenfalls auf den Hafen ausweichen)....vielleicht sollten wir es mal mit ner Tageskarte probieren um das Revier besser kennen zu lernen, und bis dahin können wir uns ja auch noch andere Reviere anschauen. |rolleyes
aja, für geeignete Revier-vorschläge für Anfänger wäre ich dankbar^^


----------



## Fabio (22. November 2005)

*AW: Revier Freudenau*

Mein Anfangsrevier war Albern Wien jetzt habe ich Freudenau linkes Ufer. Andere Wiener Reviere hatte ich selbst noch nicht, bin auch auf der suche fürs nächste jahr


----------



## Albrecht (22. November 2005)

*AW: Revier Freudenau*

Hallo,

von Floridsdorf kann ich dir abraten, für Gelegenheitsangler ist der Kuchelauer Hafen ganz ok (Barsch & Hecht kann man erwischen, Friedfisch gibt's (glaube ich) auch ausreichend. Das Spinnfischverbot bis 1.6. ist allerdings hart.

Wenn einem die Fische wichtiger sind als die Umgebung ist wohl der Donaukanal eine gute Wahl. Ich werde mir morgen noch eine Jahreskarte holen, weil's keine Tageskarten mehr gibt, ich aber Zandergeil bin#q )

Andere Reviere in Wien kenn ich nicht...

TL,
AL


----------



## Isfandiar (25. November 2005)

*AW: Revier Freudenau*

@Fabio: ja, also Albern ist wirklich schön...ich hab am ersten Tag nicht geglaubt, dass wir (gerade^^) noch in wien sind......aber irgendwie scheint dieses Gewäser was gegen mich zu haben.....ich hab glaube ich, schon 4 mal dort geangelt in diesem Jahr und hatte nicht mal einen Hauch von einem Biss, egal welcher Art, während der "Köfispotter" jedes mal seine Brachsen gefangen hat, obwohl wir fast die gleichen Montagen benutzten und die Köder fast immer nebeneinander lagen |splat2: ...und die Gelsen dort scheinen nicht mal vor den "giftigsten" Schutzsprays Respekt zu haben|smash: 

@Albrecht: also, am Kuchelauer Hafen habe ich schon mal geangelt, aber irgendwie war ich da nicht so begeistert...es war irgendwie zu viel los...und so ein kanu-fahrer hatte es glaube ich auf unsere posen abgesehen^^
also ich wohne gerade mal 5 minuten entfernt vom donaukanal und hab gehört, dass man bei der Urania gut fangen soll, aber irgendwie konnten wir uns noch nicht dazu durchringen dort mal angeln zu gehen...Angeln verbinden wir immer irgendwie mit "Ruhe und Natur", aber davon gibts bei der Urania leider nicht viel.....aber gibt es jetzt eigentlich überhaupt keine Tageskarten mehr für den Donaukanal?? und lohnt sich ne Jahreskarte jetzt noch für dich? Jahreskarten laufen doch Ende Dezember ab, oder??|kopfkrat 

Naja, also von den Revieren würde sich vielleicht noch DOK2 anbieten, jedenfalls von der Beschreibung her....da müssen wir auch mal hinschaun....

mfg
Isfand


----------



## Albrecht (25. November 2005)

*AW: Revier Freudenau*

Die Tageskarten gibt's bis Oktober. 
Bis jetzt hat sich die Jahreskarte noch nicht ausgezahlt...

Petri Heil,
AL


----------



## Fabio (25. November 2005)

*AW: Revier Freudenau*

Ich hab mir DOK2 schon mal angesehen, is ein bisschen ungut zu erreichen, sieht zwar garnicht so schlecht aus, aber ím sommer is es dort von Pflanzen und sicher auch von Badegästen "zugewachsen". Und ziemlich viele Steine säumen Ufer, bzw. wohl auch den Grund. 
 Zur Freudenau: In der aktuellen Ausgabe des "fischwassers" steht, das ab 2006 "Karpfen ab einer Länge von 70 cm zurückgesetzt werden müssen.
Das finde ich insofern richtig interessant zumal ich leider schon viele Bilder vonim Entlastungsgerinne  gefangenen,toten Karpfen bis 26Kilo!!!!!! gesehen habe, die neue Donau hat zwar ein gutes Potential kapitaler Karpfen, aber wer weiss wie lange noch? Schliesslich hat man  Angler-Kontrollen in der Freudenau selten zu erwarten, so meine Erfahrungen.

Ich sehe, wir sind uns alle noch nicht so sicher mit den Revieren, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja 2006 mal an einem netten Wässerchen in der Umgebung


----------



## Isfandiar (29. November 2005)

*AW: Revier Freudenau*

*g* naja, ok dann ist Dok2 auch hinfällig....
aber vielleicht sehen wir uns ja wirklich an einem netten plätzchen im nächsten jahr, so viel auswahl haben wir ja bald nicht mehr^^


----------



## Fabio (29. November 2005)

*AW: Revier Freudenau*

Ich würde mir 2006 gerne 2 Reviere vornehmen. Ersteres wird wohl wieder Freudenau linkes Ufer sein, bei nr.2 hab ich noch nicht so klare Vorstellungen; mir schwebt zwar wieder Albern im Kopf herum, aber das Revier war für uns meist nur im Frühjahr erfolgversprechend.
Ich habe mir für 2006 vorgenommen, Barben( die in diesem Sommer relativ gut liefen bis 65cm) Karpfen( Allzeitziel mit noch unbefriedigenden Ergebnissen) und Welse ( Absolutes Neuland, aber vielleicht gibt der Donauhauptstrom mir einen erfolgreichen Einstand  ) intensiver zu beangeln.


----------



## Isfandiar (29. November 2005)

*AW: Revier Freudenau*

also vor ein paar Jahren hab ich gesehen, wie ein Freund hinterm Schulschiff an nem halben tag 2 Barben mit Gouda gefangen hat. Also direkt hinterm Turnsaal^^
Aber ich glaub, Barben müssten doch eigentlich im ganzen Strom häufig vorkommen, oder?

Karpfen wären schon was feines, ein Angler hat uns mal erzählt, dass im Revier Albern fast gar keine Karpfen drin sein sollen, weil sie meistens direkt nach dem Besatz rausgefangen werden, aber beim letzten Mal hat ein Angler auf der anderen Seite den grössten Karpfen dort rausgefangen, den ich je gesehen hab (ausser am Naschmarkt^^)...das Ding hatte sicher so um die 8 Kilo hat er gemeint.

Also für 2006 habe ich mir nicht so viel vorgenommen.....ich will nur nicht, dass es so endet wie 2005, also fast als Ganzjahres-schneider :c


----------



## Peda (30. November 2005)

*AW: Revier Freudenau*

@isfandiar, @fabio:

Also Barben könnt Ihr wirklich in der gesamten Donau fangen. Wenn´s Albern wird, empfehle ich Euch die Insel am Nordufer. Wenn das Wasser nicht zu hoch ist, kann man rübergehen(waten). Von dort einfach in den Strom werfen. Wenn man den ganzen Tag fischt, sind dort 10 Barben aller Größen keine Seltenheit. Aber wie gesagt: Gute Barbenplätze finden sich bestimmt auch im Revier Freudenau. Mannswörth ist auch ganz nett. 
Mit Karpfen ist´s schon schwieriger. Vor allem in der Donau. Ich persönlich fange sie im Revier Haslau halbwegs gut, auch wenn ich nicht gezielt drauf fische.  Aber ich weiß nicht, ob da zur Zeit Lizenzen frei sind. Am besten beim Verband fragen. Wenn Ihr eine kriegt, meldet´s Euch bei mir. Ich zeig Euch wo der Karpfen geht (und wann er geht).
Welse kann man überall in der Donau fangen. Allerdings sehr schwer. Wenn Ihr gezielt drauf fischen wollt, stellt Euch auf viele, viele Schneidertage ein. Aber als Beifang beim Spinnfischen, oder auf Tauwurm "passiert´s" Hin und wieder, dass einer beißt. "Hin und wieder" heißt bei mir, 3 Welse in 4 Jahren.


----------



## Fabio (30. November 2005)

*AW: Revier Freudenau*

@peda: Danke, auf dein Angebot werd ich wohl noch zurückgreifen.
3 welse in 4 jahren hört sich nicht so berauschend an, meinst du, dass der Bestand nicht mehr erlaubt, auch wenn man es gezielt probieren würde?


----------



## Peda (30. November 2005)

*AW: Revier Freudenau*

Ein paar mehr sind sicher drin, wenn Du gezielt drauf fischst, aber ich mag mich da auf keine Zahlenspiele einlassen. Ein Großräuber wie der Wels hat nun mal keine Bestandsdichte, wie irgendein Weißfisch. Aber schlecht ist der Welsbestand sicher nicht.


----------



## huchenschreck (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Revier Freudenau*

@Albrecht: Hast Du jetzt tatsächlich noch die Kanal-Karte geholt? Ist wohl nicht viel geworden aus der Zandergeilheit, oder? Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir mal gemeinsam gehen, da es allein doch sehr frustrierend ist-das sinnlose Gummiabreißen... Obwohl ich sowohl Freitag als auch Samstag je einen Zander gefangen habe, allerdings beide untermaßig. Gestern dachte ich mir, ich probiers wieder mal in Nußdorf an der Schleuse. Aber bei dem Gedränge dort ist es irgendwie kein Wunder dass ich keinen Biss hatte. Das einzige was mich dort wundert: Alle behaupten nichts zu fangen und trotzdem kommen manche fast jeden Tag-und zwar genau dorthin, obwohl der Kanal lang ist.... Ein (eigentlich vertrauensvoller) Freund behauptet, sein Kumpel habe einige Zander zwischen 2 und 4 Kilo heuer dort erbeutet... Ich war heuer 4 mal in Nussdorf und hatte nur einen Untermaßigen...


----------



## Albrecht (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Revier Freudenau*

Hallo Huchenschreck,
"Kanö" am Wochenende ist ein Alptraum! Aber es werden Tatsächlich Zander gefangen (und wohl zu 90% gekillt:c ).

Der absolute Top-Köder dürfte zur Zeit der Tauwurm sein (ein Mann hat gestern an der Schleuse innerhalb von 5 Minuten eine R.Forelle und einen 50er Zander erwischt!).

Bisher hatte ich bei 7 mal fischen 3 definitive Bisse (und ca. 30 Abrisse).

Orth sollten wir wirklich noch Ausprobieren.

TL,
AL


----------

